# Shopping Online



## Brian G Turner (Mar 26, 2006)

What sort of sci-fi/fantasy items do you tend to buy online?

What sort of sci-fi/fantasy items would you like to buy online?

I'll start a poll here on buying habits. 

NOTE: I've set out 10 main options, but you can select as many as are applicable.

Also, if you select other, what might these be?

EDIT: Forgot to ask - what about replica weapons?


----------



## nixie (Mar 26, 2006)

Books, maybe the occasional ornament if one caught my eye.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 26, 2006)

I would buy books online (have only done so once, and that was facilitated by by my local bookstore when they didn't have the book I wanted in stock so that I would get a discout and it would be delivered to my home rather than having to return to the bookstore - it was a pleasant experience and I got the book by UPS the next day, even though I had been told it would take three or four days to get here).  I would likely also buy music CDs online.  Maybe movies, but not as likely.  Otherwise, I really prefer to buy things where I can see and handle them before I spend my money.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 26, 2006)

I said:
			
		

> EDIT: Forgot to ask - what about replica weapons?


 
what about this?


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 26, 2006)

I go in bookshops for a browse around but ive bought my last 9 books(3 Robin Hobb trilogys) online from play.com. All have been at least £2 cheaper each  with free delivery. Most of the DVDs ive bought in the last 2 years have come from there too.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 26, 2006)

*It is mainly books with me, I do purchase jewelry (mainly dragon rings and necklaces) my brother buys weapons. bought me a beautiful dragon dagger a couple of monhs back. *


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 27, 2006)

I've purchased quite a few books online, a few DVDs and my fair share of cigars. Cigars aren't SFF but they are as collectable as books. Just my personal vice.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 27, 2006)

I have bought a ton of books online in the past two years, but would buy anything if it took my fancy.


----------



## edott (Mar 27, 2006)

Mostly DVDs and books and occasionaly jewelry for my wife.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 27, 2006)

I buy books online whenever I get the chance.  I don't get to go out shopping all that much and usually I earn free gift certificates (or paypal) from various sources at amazon.  So, not having tons of moolah on hand, these get used as soon as I get them  .  

Not a big collector of sff stuff.  I'm fond of dragons (really?) but I like very few of the ones that are out there.  Usually they all have crystals and are all glittery and colorful and just, not that attractive.  The ones I've seen that I liked are way out of my budget so I just don't have any.  

I'd probably buy movies if I had the money, but usually that goes for books first.

Of course, if money were no object, I'd probably have a few Godzilla items.  I've a weak spot for the big green guy  .


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 27, 2006)

I buy books, lots of books...

Away from SFF, I also buy CD's, DVDs, clothes, home stuff (my new sofa was bought online), baby products (including pushchairs and the like), beauty products/hair care etc (I buy organic/fair trade and choice where I live is very limited) and I would buy pretty much anything if I liked it, I prefer shopping online, shopping crowds displease me and put me in a strop!

I've not bought any ornaments, like DD, I love dragons but there are very very few of the ornamental ones that I like and the ones I do like are bloomin' expensive so I don't have any 

xx


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 27, 2006)

*The problem with online shopping is the delay!

Amazon are currently messing me around.

I orderd six books in mid January, three of them still havnt arrrived they said they would be 2 weeks max, yeah right!*


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 27, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *The problem with online shopping is the delay!*
> 
> *Amazon are currently messing me around.*
> 
> *I orderd six books in mid January, three of them still havnt arrrived they said they would be 2 weeks max, yeah right!*


 
That's truly a shame. One of the best things about online purchases is that waiting and anticipating makes it just like Christmas. If it get's there close to on time. Weeks late is not a good thing.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 9, 2006)

I buy lots of books online, mostly from Amazon.  And I buy out-of-production board games online, like Solarquest (both the original and the Apollo 13 version).


----------



## rune (Apr 9, 2006)

Most my books, most my DVD's and some games


----------

